# is this product/ingredients safe for budgies to eat?



## Nebula21 (Mar 11, 2012)

Someone recommended me using Burgess Excel Feeding Hay with Dandelion and Marigold for my budgie to eat and forage in. It has morigolds and dandelions in it. I just want to check these ingredients are safe?

Ingredients: :
Analytical Constituents Beneficial Fibre 63%, 
Crude Protein 8%,
Crude Olis & Fats 1.8%,
Crude Fibre 33%,
Crude Ash 7%.
Composition Timothy Hay 98%,
Marigold & Dandelion Mix 2%


Excel Feeding Hay with Dandelion and Marigold is a natural field-grown product produced in the countryside. As such although all possible precautions are taken it is possible for extraneous matter items from the field to find their way into the product without detection.



they also have dried fresh grass not sure if that would be better?


Ingredients for that are

Composition: 100% Barn Dried Grass (Timothy Hay). Analytical Constituents: Beneficial Fibre 55%, Crude Protein 8%, Crude Oils & Fats 1.8%, Crude Fibre 29%, Crude Ash 7%, Sodium 0.00%.


----------



## Shellykp (3 mo ago)

Following. I’ve also wondered if this would be good for forage at the bottom of a cage.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Either product is safe to use. The ingredients are fine.
I would not recommend putting it in the bottom of the cage unless you are using a foraging tray which can easily be removed.
Keep in mind, your budgie(s) are going to poop in the materials and you don't want that remaining in the cage. Hygiene is important. *


----------

